# The Passing of an Architectural Scholar



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

A few days ago,the paper had an obit. commemorating the passing of a very diverse individual. He was Paul Oliver. He is noted for being an expert in two fields,Blues music and Architectural history. He is the author of the tome Encyclopedia of Vernacular Architecture of the World,all 18 pounds of it !


While I would love to peruse a copy,I'm afraid I'm out of luck. No library in the U.S. has a copy and I'm not willing to pop the $ 2,500--$ 5,000 for my own set.


Non the less,would probably be a great read.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/obituaries/ct-paul-oliver-obituary-wapo-met-20170818-story.html


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encyclopedia_of_Vernacular_Architecture_of_the_World


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can get ya a page at least:


----------

